#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Самая значимая и вдохновляющая буддийская книга

## Petrok

Какая буддийская книга для вас самая значимая и вдохновляющая? Если бы вы отправлялись на новое место жительства и вы могли, предположим, взять с собой только одну буддийскую книгу -- какую бы взяли?

----------


## Ersh

Сюнро Судзуки "Сознание дзен - сознание начинающего"

----------


## Inn

Ч.Трунгпа "Миф свободы и путь медитации"

----------


## Сергей М.

Чже Цонкапа "Ламрим Ченмо"

----------


## Petrok

Чже Цонкапа "Ламрим Ченмо" в каком виде? Пять томов Нартанга? Или "Краткая объяснение сущности Ламрима" Еше Лодой Ринпоче? И вопрос формулировался так: ОДНА книга.

----------


## Шаман

Если брать с собой, то Падмасамбхава. Учения Дакини.Вместо Ламрима - "Краткое объяснение сущности Ламрима", Еше-Лодой Ринпоче(это легче, чем Ламрим Цонкапы в 5 томах  :Smilie:  ) Если говорить про меня лично, то  ОДНА КНИГА:
Далай-лама VII
Ньюнг Нэ. Садхана Одиннадцатиликого Авалокитешвары с Ритуалом поста и Обращением к Учителям линии преемственности

----------


## Буль

Сутра Сердца Праджняпарамиты

----------


## acti

Лама Оле Нидал "Великая печать"

----------


## Сергей М.

"Ламрим Ченмо" - имел в виду пять томов издательства Нартанг. Если именно одна книга - тогда надо подумать...

----------


## Alex

Что взял бы - сразу не скажу...
А вот переломной для меня стала "Книга жизни" Согьяла Ринпоче.

----------


## Desha

Я бы взял лаптоп  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Взял бы Падмасамбхаву "Совет рождённого из лотоса". 
Или "Самоосвобождение благодаря видению обнажённой осознанностью".
Или... ну в, общем Падмасамбхаву.  :Smilie:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Квантовыя физика ядреных человеческих тел...
;-)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Хуэй Хай "Учение о мгновенном пробуждении"

----------


## Sonya

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *Сюнрю Судзуки "Сознание дзен - сознание начинающего"*


 Вы будете смеяться, но оно так и получилось! Когда пришлось ехать в дальние края, то это была та книга, которая первой легла в мой чемодан...  :Smilie:  Потом добавила других, потом убавила, потом пришлось убавлять о-о-о-очень кардинально - практически все. А ее не смогла...

----------


## Байконов Олжас

Такуан Сохо "Книга самурая"
Мусаши Миямото "Книга пяти колец"

----------


## Алексей Каменев

"Круг дня и ночи"

----------


## Никита

Сутра Основных Обетов Бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## fkruk

"Сутта-Нипата", "Дхаммапада", "Современные буддийские мастера" Джека Корнфилда

----------


## elmez

Зависит от условий жизни.
Если это одинокое отшельничество, то
Падмасамбхава "Самоосвобождение ...".
Если это обычная жизнь в социуме, то Геше Джампа Тинлей "Бодхичитта и 6 парамит"

----------


## Андрей Кхан

Ричард Бах "Чайка по имени Джонатан Левингстон".  :Smilie:  Почему нет?

----------


## PampKin Head

0. Сутры Будды Шакьямуни...

1. Книги Джамгона Конгтрула Ринпоче...
2. Книги Патрула Ринпоче...
3. Книги Дилго Кьенце...

4. Книги Далай Ламы XIV и Геше Келсанга Гьяцо...

+ книги Карлоса Кастанеды в трёх томах от Софии...

=> и в ретрит...

----------


## Petrok

>> 0. Сутры Будды Шакьямуни...

Я, кажется, что-то пропустил... Когда они были изданы в виде книги на русском?

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Petrok_ 
> *>> 0. Сутры Будды Шакьямуни...
> 
> Я, кажется, что-то пропустил... Когда они были изданы в виде книги на русском?*


Учите английский - язык Дхармы!

 :Smilie:

----------


## babochka

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_ 
> *0. Сутры Будды Шакьямуни...
> 
> 1. Книги Джамгона Конгтрула Ринпоче...
> 2. Книги Патрула Ринпоче...
> 3. Книги Дилго Кьенце...
> 
> 4. Книги Далай Ламы XIV и Геше Келсанга Гьяцо...
> 
> ...


А почему КК только три тома? ведь если мне не изменяет память там их было 12  :Wink: ? а вообще не плохое сочетаньице у меня наверное почти такие же вкусы, только КК побольше бы взяла - ну томов 11 ))

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от babochka_ 
> *
> А почему КК только три тома? ведь если мне не изменяет память там их было 12 ? а вообще не плохое сочетаньице у меня наверное почти такие же вкусы, только КК побольше бы взяла - ну томов 11 ))*


Была такая "компактная поставка" - всё в трёх книгах (физически)... Удобно...

вот в таком "разливе" 
http://www.ozon.ru/?context=detail&i...rtner=findbook

----------


## Шаман

Вообще-то речь шла об одной книге  :Smilie: 
Те, кто отдают предпочтения книгам буддийских мастеров, обычно сразу всё понимают  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> А может он и не "буддист" вовсе?


Шабкар книжек и не носил...

P.S. Сорри, конечно, за оффтоп...

----------


## Petrok

> Шабкар книжек и не носил...

А вот многие другие носили, как ни странно. Даже дзенские мастера носили с собой *любимые* сутры.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Что-бы сжечь =)

----------


## Борис

А у меня книжные приоритеты менялись. И, возможно, продолжат меяться.

И тут кстати моя подпись.  :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

"Посыпание Будды пеплом"- Сеунг Сана.
Эту небольшую книжку перечитада уже больше 100 раз и каждый раз открываются новые  моменты.

----------


## ATM

"Посыпание Будды пеплом"

Только она не издана

----------


## Топпер

Конечно Дхаммападу!!!

Топпер.

----------


## Банзай

Если говорить объективно, то "Дзэн-буддизм" Дайсэцу Судзуки.
Три года три раза читал, а потом пошел искать сидячих болванов и нашел в первый же день -)

----------


## Дулма

сегодня - Шантидева, "Бодхичарья аватара" 

а пропо, хорошая тема, уже ищу рекомендованные другими тексты.

----------


## PampKin Head

Life of the Buddha  
According to the Pali Canon 

http://www.wisdom-books.com/ProductD...CatNumber=1384

Author : Nanamoli Bhikkhu

----------


## Framin

Полностью согласен. "Сознание начинающего" положиол начало моей практике и продолжает поддерживать до сих пор. Там есть и самое основное и самое глубокое. Пожалуй главное - рассказано как удержаться от метаний в поисках истины.

----------


## Мишель

"Три столпа дзэн" Роси Филип Капло - особенно для тех, у кого нет учителя. А еще после прочтения этой книги глубоко осознаешь, что значит практиковать... и начинаешь практиковать.

"Мудрость каменного льва" Кусан-сыним - очень вдохновляет на практику коан-дзадзэн. Плюс одно из невероятных по глубине стихотворений: 

На перекрестье дорог стоит каменный лев.
Ни слова не говоря, он извещает тех,
       кто проходит мимо него.
Он приветствует тех, кто приходит,
       и прощается с теми, кто уходит.
В полнейшем молчании он провозглашает
       бесконечную проповедь Дхармы.
Что за Дхарму он проповедует?
Посреди ночи с восходом солнца
Лев выступает из своего логова и рычит:
Видит слепой и глухой ясно слышит.
Ты понимаешь это?

----------


## Константин_К.

> Какая буддийская книга для вас самая значимая и вдохновляющая? Если бы вы отправлялись на новое место жительства и вы могли, предположим, взять с собой только одну буддийскую книгу -- какую бы взяли?


А я сейчас и правда отправляюсь на новое место жительства на пару месяцев, и думаю о том, что с собой взять, поскольку других книг на русском языке там не предвидится.
Вот мой (сокращенный) список
- "буддийский минимум":
1) Дхаммапада
2) Махаси Саядо "Сатипаттхана випассана"
3) Интервью с Ачаан Чаа
4) книга Ачаан Ли Дхаммадхаро о медитации на дыхании
5) Иpвин Шэтток "Экспеpимент по осознанности"
6) Дигха Никая 13 Тевиджджа сутта (Сутта о знании трех вед)

Все распечатки сделаны с помощью очень удобной программы для брошюровки листов А4 формата в книгу А5 формата.

----------


## Константин_К.

Программка для верстки, брошюровки и распечатки бумажных книг:

http://antorlov.chat.ru/verstka.htm

рекомендую

----------


## Skyku

Уж какой год (с 95-го где-то), но с собой вожу, и вот с переездом опять ее взял.
Две в одной книге
Сэкида Кацуки - "Практика дзен"
"Железная флейта" - 100 коанов

----------


## Женя

Оле Нидал "Великая печать".

----------


## elmez

Нисаргадатта Махарадж "Я есть То"

----------


## Банзай

Программка для верстки, брошюровки и распечатки бумажных книг:

http://antorlov.chat.ru/verstka.htm

рекомендую

---------------------------------------------------------------
Зажигалки "Fedor", рекомендую туда же ..

----------


## Борис

*elmez:*

//Нисаргадатта Махарадж "Я есть То"//

А это буддийский автор?

----------


## dongen

1.Satdharmapundarika sutra.  1. Pismena na vode - dzen text.
1. O vnezapnom probuzhdenii. - sbornik textov.

----------


## Гротеск

Люди, а вот что нибудь типа Пелевина ,  чтоб читать прикалывало!  (Керуака читала.)

----------


## thorr

Бодхи "Путь к ясному сознанию"


2Борис: Нисаргадатта Махарадж - просветленный Мастер.  Поддерживаю рекомендацию насчет "Я есть То".
и в дополнение: Рамеш Балсекар "Знаки на пути от Нисаргадатты Махараджа".

----------


## Руслан

Бодхисаттвачарьяаватара! Да!

----------


## Борис

//2Борис: Нисаргадатта Махарадж - просветленный Мастер. Поддерживаю рекомендацию насчет "Я есть То".
и в дополнение: Рамеш Балсекар "Знаки на пути от Нисаргадатты Махараджа". //

Понятие "просветленный" может сильно отличаться в разных учениях.

Напомню, что пропаганда небуддийских учений на Будд.Форуме запрещена...

----------


## Gaza

Последнее сильное впечатление - Экхарт Толле "Сила настоящего мгновения".  В своё время очень понравилась книга Шарлоты Йоко Бек "Дзен в повседневной жизни". Но Толле, конечно, много серьёзнее. Очень мощная книга.

----------


## ullu

Лонгчен Рабджампа "Драгоценная сокровищница Дхармадхату" 
а в нее вклеила бы Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Введение в практику созерцания ", ну что бы одна книга получилась :Smilie:

----------


## Константин_К.

Вариант №2:
(наконец-то нашел целиком переводную книгу!)

Д.Корнфилд
"Современный буддийские мастера"

----------


## Бхусуку

> Д.Корнфилд
> "Современный буддийские мастера"


Только там почти все никому не известные мастера или мастера, известные только господину Д.Корнфилду.  :Smilie:

----------


## fkruk

Если, г-н Бхусуку, они не известны Вам, это не значит, что они неизвестны никому. А замечательная книга Корнфилда - одна из лучших по практикам Тхеравады из изданных на русском языке.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Если, г-н Бхусуку, они не известны Вам, это не значит, что они неизвестны никому. А замечательная книга Корнфилда - одна из лучших по практикам Тхеравады из изданных на русском языке.


Прошу прощения, меня ввело в заблуждение название этой книги. Если бы оно было "Современные буддийские мастера Тхеравады", то и вопроса бы не возникло.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sadhak

Вау... "Неоспоримая истина" Чоки Нима Ринпоче. (Уддияна 2002). Круче некуда, чистая адвайта  :Smilie: .

----------


## Денис Квартюк

Доген "Луна в капле росы" 


полный улет !

----------


## Шуня

"Живая духовность тибетского буддизма. Нерушимые истины" написана учеником Ч.Трунгпы (Реджинальд А.Рей), правда поганенький перевод, на мой взгляд.. 
подойдет для начинающих и продолжающих, хорошо систематизирована,  рассматривается история тибетского буддизма, все основные учения от индийских до современных традиций, три колеса поворота дхармы и др.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Такпо Таши Намгьял. Махамудра

вот ЕЕ бы приобрел в печатном виде, есть ли подобный вариант в природе ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Северный

А кто подскажет, где найти Пхагс-Лам?

----------


## Lala

Бодхичарьяаватара.

А еще бы контрабандой протащила бы "Миф свободы и путь медитации"  Чогьяма Трунгпа. Великолепная книга!

----------


## Мих

Ну... Пушкин, например,  А.С. 
Всерьез ведь никогда не вникал, но если научиться их правильно готовить...

----------


## Shakubuku

Myoho renge kyo

----------


## Дмитрий К

"Совет рожденного из лотоса" или "Естественное освобождение. Учение о шести бардо" Падмасамбхавы

----------

